

Fancy Formatting, Fancy Words = Promotion? Ignored - bootload
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/fancy-formatting.html

======
cstejerean
very interesting, i wouldn't have guessed that people would have a hard time
seeing the number written in big bold letters but it seems to make sense

